# Boyd's Forest Dragon



## sandymegan (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I actuall had some time to browse thru some books and came across this beautiful and prehistoric looking dragon. :shock: 
I wondered how difficult/easy these are to keep. I see that you need a class 2 lisence to keep them, is this a sign that they are more difficult to keep?
The male is just wonderful to look at.... now I want one!! 8)


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 1, 2003)

They are beautiful creatures, aren't they!  
We saw them when we went up to the Daintree, it was very exciting!!


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah they are awesome looking lizards sandymegan but i think they are in the class2 because of rareity but i could be wrong about that.


----------



## almaron (Apr 1, 2003)

I think Magpie was diggin' on them a while back. Magpie?


----------



## Fangs (Apr 1, 2003)

Me want one too!
I was trying to find information about them a while back but theres not much on the net.I know they require high humidity and mainly eat ants,beetles,grasshoppers and earthworms.Also i dont think theres many ppl breeding them.Pretty pricey too. :? 

cheers P


----------



## sobrien (Apr 1, 2003)

Sometimes big breeders like URS have them. The last national geographic magazine had a large amount on their habbits in the wild. :lol: :lol: I love 'em too and have been wanting one for ages but i think i'd rather move to north Queensland and keep it outside :!: :!:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 1, 2003)

Boyd's are *The Best* Herp that there is bar none. I would prefer them to GTP's I reckon they are *that* cool.
They are supposed to have a low hatchling survival rate so hatchies at $350 can be an iffy proposition.
Hard to keep? Well they are class two but have almost exactly the same requirements as Southern Angle Headed Dragons that are class one. Neither are endangered at all either so I don't understand that.
They require no heating but ambient temp must not fall below 22C or so.
They require high humidity, they are an FNQ animal.
Diet wise, worms, crix, woodies, basically any bugs and maybe fruit, I can't remember.
Hmmm, fairly arboreal, like frillies, they like a tree trunk to hang off.
Uummm, males have better colouration than females but the girls still look purty darned good.
Lay about 6 eggs usually in a clutch.
That's all I can think of off the top of my head, ask me again in 17 months, that's when I'll get my class two and I'll have Boyd's the day after.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2003)

What is the scientific name of these interest raising little beauties ?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 1, 2003)

Hypsilurus Boydii


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks Maggie


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2003)

I am distressed! I have just gone through the new regs looking for these wonderful animals only to find that they are not listed, (insert pathetic sobbing sound here), which means that I can not keep them down here in Victoria!!! Anyone know of any houses for sale in Queensland?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2003)

That sucks Mr cichlid. I thought it was bad enough that they are class 2 here in NSW, but not being able to keep them???? 
Also, they are not very active, spending a large part of their day just hanging off a tree trunk.
In the wild they mostly eat ants but these are not an essential part of their diet like it is with molochs.


----------



## sandymegan (Apr 6, 2003)

Magpie, thanks for sharing your knowlege. :wink: 
I think you know more than what I could find on the web about 'em.

Now just have to convince Sandy that the space outside the rumpus room that was going to be a cupboard would be a good spot to have a huge reptile cupboard!!! :twisted: fingers crossed for a Boyd's (M&amp;F)??? (we betterl see how much money is left after renovating our enclosure b4 making more room for animals)
:lol: 
Megan


----------

